
5G Is Going to Be an Incredibly Tough Sell in 2019 - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/5g-is-going-to-be-an-incredibly-tough-sell-in-2019-1832771232
======
Sohcahtoa82
It's a three-pronged chicken-and-egg problem.

Customers don't feel the need to spend the money on a 5G phone because there's
no 5G coverage, and 4G is usually enough for their needs.

Phone manufacturers are slow to produce 5G phones because customers aren't
willing to pay the premium.

Cell phone carriers don't want to spend the money on building up the 5G
networks because, well...it costs money, and it's not like they'll be able to
charge customers a premium for it. And due to the two factors listed above,
I'm not sure how many people are begging for 5G support from their network
provider.

The rollout will be slow. Honestly, I think even the end of 2020 is ambitious
to expect 5G coverage in most major cities.

